# AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technologie TL-58 - 32 oder 64 Bit Windows?



## Thomas D (18. Dezember 2007)

Hallo!

Ist eine absolute Newbie-Frage, doch in Sachen Hardware kenne ich mich ehrlich gesagt Nüsse aus: Ich habe mir gestern ein HP-Notebebook (Pavilion dv9600 EG) gekauft. Dieses besitzt als Prozessor den AMD Turion 64 X2 Mobile Technologie TL-58. Da in dieser Bezeichnung '64' steht, wollte ich fragen, ob ich nun ein 32 oder 64 Bit Windows installieren soll? Bringt mir die 64-Bit-Variante eine gesteigerte Leistung oder ist dieser Prozessor ohnehin nicht 64-Bit-fähig?

MfG, Thomas D.


----------

